# sulawesi snails



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

I just wanted to know if they reproduce alone like other snails or need a mate?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They need a mate. All snails need a mate, but some are hermaphrotites. They also only have one baby at a time.


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Some snails ive heared reproduce alone


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No animal can reproduce alone except for a few rare parenthrogenic (self cloning) species, snails are not one.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

iJessie said:


> Some snails ive heared reproduce alone


This is just a case of the female carrying already fertilized eggs and dropping them in the new aquarium. These snails are not hermaphrodites and do need a mate to reproduce. If you get a pregnant female, then you will have babies, but if you get a lone male you will not get babies. 

You should check out this thread. It's made by one of our members here who has been keeping these snails for over a year now.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

What? There are no hermaphroditic snails? I could have sworn pond snails reproduce without a mate! :shock:


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> What? There are no hermaphroditic snails? I could have sworn pond snails reproduce without a mate! :shock:


I have to second this  Pond snails and a couple others I thought were dual-sexed and could reproduce on their own.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

*Unless it is a parthenogenetic animal (which are very rare), no animal can reproduce on its own!*

Even a basic understanding of biology teaches us that sperm+egg=baby. A single animal, even hermaphrodites, can not reproduce on its own. I do own a self cloning crayfish though.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought that since hermaphrodite = male + female parts = self-fertilization? *Headtilt; shot.* Huh. I learned something today then o0


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Your probably thinking of malaysian trumpet snails, pond snails and ramshorn snails. Those are the ones that tend to overrun tanks.

I dont think rabbit snails lay eggs - they give birth to live young


----------

